# Citica 200G7



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

All of this talk about the new shimano's not being any good, and I guess I am about to find out. I just bought my Dad a new 200G7. I am still a shimano fan, and have been very pleased with my 2 CU200E7's, 3 CI200E's, and new CH200E7.


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

I have one for my workhorse,for throwing in the back of the truck,hitting roadside spots and also use it in the surf at Grand Isle.Its been great,only problem I have had was I dropped the spool and one of the posts that hold the break collar broke off but it works fine.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

If I were you before you handed it to him throw the drive shaft bushing away and install a drive shaft bearing. The drive shaft bearing will make for a much smoother retrieve. Add the carbontex drag washers and rap the spool in Teflon and you're golden.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

You won't have the same electrolysis problem like with the g series curado as it has the brass or brass color drag nut verses the aluminum one on the curado. It still has the plastic bushing on the crank shaft in the frame like the citica e. should be ok just keep up the maintenance on it and don't flush or soak the reel unless it gets dunked. If it gets dunked it really needs to be disassembled, flushed, and relubed. I have replaced more roller clutch bearings then I care to shake a stick at from leaving them wet and rusting and seizing the crank up. Some I can save it just depends on how long they have been rusting in there.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> If I were you before you handed it to him throw the drive shaft bushing away and install a drive shaft bearing. The drive shaft bearing will make for a much smoother retrieve. Add the carbontex drag washers and rap the spool in Teflon and you're golden.





george.maness86 said:


> You won't have the same electrolysis problem like with the g series curado as it has the brass or brass color drag nut verses the aluminum one on the curado. It still has the plastic bushing on the crank shaft in the frame like the citica e. should be ok just keep up the maintenance on it and don't flush or soak the reel unless it gets dunked. If it gets dunked it really needs to be disassembled, flushed, and relubed. I have replaced more roller clutch bearings then I care to shake a stick at from leaving them wet and rusting and seizing the crank up. Some I can save it just depends on how long they have been rusting in there.


Thanks guys. I will be cleaning it for him, and will install a BNT0031 when I break it down the first time. I've got some on order for my 200E's also. What is the teflon wrap for the spool?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> You won't have the same electrolysis problem like with the g series curado as it has the brass or brass color drag nut verses the aluminum one on the curado. It still has the plastic bushing on the crank shaft in the frame like the citica e. should be ok just keep up the maintenance on it and don't flush or soak the reel unless it gets dunked. If it gets dunked it really needs to be disassembled, flushed, and relubed. I have replaced more roller clutch bearings then I care to shake a stick at from leaving them wet and rusting and seizing the crank up. Some I can save it just depends on how long they have been rusting in there.


Neither the Curado G or CItica G have an aluminum star drag nut; they both have brass. The Curado has an anodized aluminum drive shaft and the the Citica does not. That is where corrosion could occur on the Curado.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

The Teflon on the spool prevents water especially saltwater from entering the reel through the spool. When saltwater enters this way it will go under the drive shaft and sit where the drive shaft bearing sits. This will corrode the reel bad at that spot if the reel isn't thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> The Teflon on the spool prevents water especially saltwater from entering the reel through the spool. When saltwater enters this way it will go under the drive shaft and sit where the drive shaft bearing sits. This will corrode the reel bad at that spot if the reel isn't thoroughly cleaned.


Thanks for the tip. I've got 6 that I need to re-spool now, and I never thought about it. I have plenty of Teflon tape. Gave ya some green.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

MattK said:


> Neither the Curado G or CItica G have an aluminum star drag nut; they both have brass. The Curado has an anodized aluminum drive shaft and the the Citica does not. That is where corrosion could occur on the Curado.


Your right sorry I was thinking of a combo of a core and this one. It is a brass nut on both and the aluminum shaft on the curado. Thanks for setting me straight, (brainfart)


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

george.maness86 said:


> Your right sorry I was thinking of a combo of a core and this one. It is a brass nut on both and the aluminum shaft on the curado. Thanks for setting me straight, (brainfart)


Will keep that one in mind for those that correct me when I'm wrong. (Which is more often these days !!):bounce:


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> Your right sorry I was thinking of a combo of a core and this one. It is a brass nut on both and the aluminum shaft on the curado. Thanks for setting me straight, (brainfart)


Hey no problem. Just trying to provide the most accurate information for the board.


----------

